# Filter Coffee: the return of a has-bean



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Very interesting ...

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2013/nov/04/filter-coffee-return-has-bean-cafes-wetherspoons

Enjoy!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Peoples replies below are more interesting than the article itself.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Peoples replies below are more interesting than the article itself.


How do you see peoples replies?

I can't see anything....


----------



## DarrenB (Oct 2, 2012)

Scroll down below the article on the Link.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

DarrenB said:


> Scroll down below the article on the Link.


There is just a bunch of links to related stuff, there are no coments on the page at all....


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> There is just a bunch of links to related stuff, there are no coments on the page at all....


After a refresh I can see them.

Must not have cached the whole page.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Peoples replies below are more interesting than the article itself.


They sure are!! Who are these people that feel they have to comment or more importantly the time to comment on these news site!!

There always seems to be a ream of comments below any article!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

kikapu said:


> They sure are!! Who are these people that feel they have to comment or more importantly the time to comment on these news site!!
> 
> There always seems to be a ream of comments below any article!


Probably similarly to the type of people who have the time or inclination to use forums....


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

re the comments - a few chuckles.

I often have milk in filter(french press) coffee at home, in the morning especially, depends on the coffee and my mood. I don't ever remember being refused milk in a filter and am often offered it outright, yesterday the barista even asked me if I wanted some heated up.

Starbucks have always done filter coffee, but they don't usually put much emphasis on it/market it. Annoying, as I know most of the people that order Americanos would probably prefer the filter coffee if they tried it - though the new blend is pretty rubbish, and the previous one before that was pretty bad too... but some of the more "specialist" ones are actually pretty tasty, and not all of them are burned to a crisp. Having said that, newly refurbished stores seem to only have one filter even present, let alone having more than one on the go. So, for most people plain coffee is now an Americano, which is odd.

The new filter trend is aiming for some sort of magical taste journey, with the cleanest cup possible, which is all well and good (and I've had some very nice drinks), but non-aficionados just want a nice, reliable, cup of coffee, possibly with a bit milk, that tastes a bit like the sort of Nescafe Gold Blend or whatever it is they drink at home - but better.

Non-specialist coffee places would do much better if they just got a big Starbucks style filter machine, or some french presses, a nice rounded blend or bean, and just made that, instead of making poor espresso.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

But at least with a forum it a place to learn and interact with a group of like minded people!!

The people who comment on those articles are usually the type who like to have an opinion on everything! And think everyone needs to hear it!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

This reply to that article really made me giggle. Does it sound like anyone around here:

"Making great filter coffee is simple:

1) Use only single-bush beans, preferably from the same branch.

2) Burnish each individual coffee bean with a tiny loofah, until you can see your beard and square spectacles reflected back at you.

3) Crush the beans using an industrial-revolution-era steam press. Any coffee shop worth its salt will have one; Gurner & Fuckpants of Soho use the traditional donkey attached to a capstan to power theirs. Some of the beans may turn into diamonds under the extreme pressure - remove these, as they impart an overpowering note of geranium.

4) Brew at precisely 82.3 degrees celsius for 87 seconds. Sure, you can brew at 82.4 degrees - if you want your coffee to taste like complete shit.

5) We recommend using a glass pipette to actually imbibe the coffee. Place a single drop on each of your tongue's taste areas, before smearing the aforementioned organ on a flat, inert surface in order to mix the flavonoids and terpenes properly. Any coffee shop worth its salt will have vanadium-coated steel tablets for this purpose. If they don't - what the fuck are you doing in starbucks??"


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

As an interesting diversion, read the comment and play the fun game, "Where's Anthorn?"

Quite a few possible candidates!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol. Yes indeed. Just control F for 'Lavazza'


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

He'll be hanging out in Wetherspoons looking for the perfect filter after that article


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

With his hand-whisk, microwave and moka-pot in hand


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> With his hand-whisk, microwave and moka-pot in hand


Don't forget his used jam jar as well


----------

